# Upgrade from x86 to amd64



## guidors (May 3, 2017)

Hi,

I plan to do an upgrade of my home server. I'll update the motherboard, CPU and memory but I want to keep the hard drives. The upgrade will be from an x86 system to an amd64. 

My intended approach is the following:


On my old system build a GENERIC amd64 kernel from source. 
Install the kernel. 
Move hard drives to new machine
It now should boot and I should be able to update the rest of the system.
Is this a good approach or are there other recommendations?

Thanks,

Guido


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2017)

I recommend reinstalling from scratch. Doing the i386 to AMD64 move is not a supported installation.


----------



## guidors (Jun 2, 2019)

I see I never thanked for the answer, thanks. I just did what you recommended.


----------

